# 1st timer - what to bring?



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

so, I bought a 4x4 for the occasional icy road in NC, and to go out on the sand once it gets a bit warmer. and that looks like it might come up very soon. 

and I am wondering what should I take for emergencies, besides beer? :beer:
I was thinking in case I get stuck, and most likely, I'll be alone, what would be the best things to help me out in a pinch. maybe a fold up camp shovel? a section of 2 x 12? suggestions?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

go buy a 2 ton hydralic jack that will fit in the truck,a piece of 2x is nice but also a piece of ply to put the jack on,those jacks the manufactures supply are almost worthless on pavement much less sand.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

shovel is a must and a tow strap is a great investment. A lot of people have them, but you'll want one yourself. And don't get the kind with a metal clamp attached to the ends because they can crack a windshield or injure someone in the event they come off during a pull. Get the more expensive stretchy ones. The stretch ones allow someone pulling you to get more of a running start without risking as much damage to the vehicle. 

Depending on the size of your vehicle. I would a get a shovel with the longest handle you can carry. Sometimes the vehicle is high centered and you want the extra reach to remove sand from the middle of the vehicle, to dig under the high center so you can start moving forward again. 

The biggest thing is a tire pressure gauge as you drop your air down to 16-20 before driving on the beach. And if you forget to or still get stuck, you can drop it even more, like to 8 or 10 if in a bad spot.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Goes without saying*

I second a tow strap

The question is not "if" but when you get stuck. Everyone gets stuck sooner or later.

Make sure your vehicle has attachment points both front and rear. You would be surprised how many don't.

If you use a chair, rope or strap; a good piece of advice is to place a towel, blanket or coat on top of it halfway between the two vehicles. If the line snaps, this will absorb much of the energy and reduce damage to the vehicles or injury to a person.

What I think is really useful in the art of getting unstuck in sand is what use to be called sand ladders. Keep an eye out for some old cyclone fence that someone is discarding and cut you two "strips" about 18-24" wide by 4'. Place those in front of your tires after you dug out then heap of sand. They will allow you to spread out the weight and get traction. One neat thin you can do is to have a "leash" on them secured to rear bumper so you can just drag them behind you so you don't have to stop to retrieve them till you get to hard sand.

Have fun and if you see me stuck, lend a hand.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

In my opinion The very best thing is a Light foot if you start spinning Don't hit the gas harder . If you do you wil be on the frame in the blink of an eye.. lift of the gas and slowly ease back into it but try to keap moving if possible. but be shore to have your boards ,jack , shovel and tow strap ready.. Another trick I have used back in my two wheel days is a bucket if i'm in really soft sand to get moving I'll use water to pack the sand


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

Shovel, tow strap, can of fix a flat, jumper cables.


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

no worries or trouble today.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

In the bed of my truck I have a milk crate. In it I keep:
20k# tow strap
Jumper cables
T tool
Bungees

I also keep a small Tupperware box with:
Bug spray
band aids
H202
Sunscreen
H20
Neosporine
Flat and Phillips head screwdriver
Channel lock
Rubber Mallet

When I go to the beach I throw in:
Jack
Carpet cuts (used like "sand ladders" noted above)
2x4 3'

Hope this helps. I keep a bunch of other stuff in the truck like tie down straps, allen tool, leatherman, etc


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Things that I always have in my truck
Camp shovel
Jumper cables
various tools (wrenches, screw drivers, ratchets/sockets, etc)
fluids for truck(tranny, steering, brake, etc)
extra serpintine belt
tow strap and chain
First aid supplies
jack
tire gauge
Flashlight
Clothes
Spare tire
A little cash for things I may have forgotten

Things that I will add for a beach trip
large shovel
Various pieces of wood(2x4, plywood)
jump box
Cold beer
Hot women
Fishing stuff


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

commen sense goes a long way.


----------



## Striper Hunter (Feb 22, 2011)

Tire gauge, shovel, plywood, tow strap. For your permit you should also have trash bags, first aid kit, and fire extinguisher. 

As long as you air down you have little chance of needing these items.


www.StriperHunting.com


----------



## southdakotan (Feb 27, 2011)

I personally like a "hi-lift" jack with a couple 3ft long 2x12s. some fuses. a 4way lug wrench. tow strap rated at 3 or 4 time the wieght of the truck. 20 ft of 3/8 chain. an old militay folding pit shovel. big jug of water. first aid kit. 2 flashlights. jumper cables. ratcheting tie downs. zipties and so on


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Where it in South Dakota do you hail from? I used to live in Rapid. Well Ellsworth Air Force Base to be exact.


----------



## blackhawk51 (May 26, 2011)

I have "Oh Sh*t" kits in both my CJ5 and my F150.
Things I keep:
Full set of metric sockets
Full set of standard sockets
Multiple tow straps (not the kind with the metal hook, only the loops, metal hooks are dangerous.)
Snatch straps
$50
Snatch block
Tree saver
Flashlights x2
Mechanic gloves
Full set of Allen wrenches
Various screwdrivers
Rubber mallet
Hammer
Pocket knife
Machete


There are other things but I can't remember them all without breaking the kits out and taking inventory. I like to be ready for anything that I may need or a friend. Usually keep it all in a duffle bag under the rear seats.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

A lot of good advise.
In mine I have:
1. 2 pieces of carpet
2. tow strap
3. small shovel
4. *tire gauge !*
5. plenty of water
6. a 2' by 2' piece of 3/4" plywood (don't use the 7/16 OSB it will not hold up!)


----------

